# Truth institute messed up



## Random264 (28/6/19)

Hey guys

Just thought I would share this article, it seems like the truth institute (an NGO that is against tobacco use and has most recently turned it's attention up anti vaping) had mistakenly posted an article about the use of nicotine itself as not that bad. 

They have done quite detailed research and found that nicotine that is taken in via non combustible methods actually has benefits. 

They have subsequently realised that the article goes against what they're fighting for (as vaping is one of these methods of nicotine intake) and have taken down the article, however an advocacy group managed to grab it before they took it down. Link below

https://www.arizonasmokefree.org/truth-report

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/19)

Thanks @Random264 
Interesting


----------



## RichJB (29/6/19)

Any group that calls itself the Truth Institute should be inherently distrusted. People who tell the truth don't need to emphasise it. As Margaret Thatcher once said, "If you have to tell people that you're powerful and a lady, then you're neither."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

